# Trijicon night sight question



## Foldemtime (Sep 25, 2009)

I just bought a springfield 45 acp tactical about a month ago and I wish I would have paid for the trijicon night sights, but I didn't, so now I'm ordering trijicon night sights. One of the sites gave me a option for two different sizes of rear trijicon night sights. Are there two different sizes on the rear sights? I ordered the trijicon night sights from cabela's and they never gave me an option for two different sizes. If anyone with wisdom on this question, I would be very thankful...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

OK, first exactly what Springfield did you buy you say "Tactical" so I'm assuming that it's an XD Tactical???

The two sizes are _*PROBABLY*_ sight heights which will vary pending on bbl. length.

Can you post a link to the sites in question? I just looked at the Trijicon website and didn't see different sizes...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

> There was a site last night that gave be a option for two different sizes, and i believe u r right it was the height. When I went to order them tonight I could not find the site that listed two different sizes. So I did order them trijicon sights from cabela's. I was 2nd guessing myself and was just worried about ordering the wrong sights... I have a xd .45 tactical 5" barrel. Is this going to be a problem if the height is different from the stock sight I have?


Are you 100% positive that you were looking at Trijicon made sights? Trij's website doesn't show different heights.

I don't think it will be a problem as the original XD line is supposed to require a 6 o'clock hold, if the new sights are shorter, you'll probably end up with a Point of aim=point of impact sighting system, the the sights are taller however, you'll be shooting low. A link to where you saw the two different heights would be fantastic. If you can't find it, I think you'll be OK.

I know Meprolight has different sights pending on barrel length and caliber, is it possible you were looking at a different make/model?

Also, on the upper left of the screen is the avatar section, where it says "welcome Foldemtime" under there is where you can get to your inbox.


----------



## Foldemtime (Sep 25, 2009)

*Thank you very much...*

With this informaion, I should be able to go to sleep now... Thanks alot....


----------

